# Daikoku GTR Meet - pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Last night, 12 July 2006, had another IGTROC meet. The weather
was hot but the cars were hotter!! Had a great time just hanging
out with the usual suspects, but there were a few new rides out
there. About 25 GTR's showed up, but by the time i busted out
the camera, a few had left - doh! I wanted to snap a few pics of
a Hakusuka GTR but he split before I could seize the opportunity.
Did not have a chance to "Shop" the pics, so just posting the pics
as is, I hope they look good. Thanks to all the IGTROC for letting
me take pics of thier rides. See you all next month fellas - 2nd Wed.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

as usual awesome pics - really like the R32 with the holes cut into the front bumper for extra air .... cool.


----------



## Paul G (Jul 26, 2002)

Is that a real 400R ?? 
opcorn:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Have to show up in November . . great pics samurai :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

What can I say more . . . . .:clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

@ 1st I too thought it was a 400R, but it was not.
Had the same kit, but was not upon further inspection.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

that last 34 in black? is gorgeous..

how many standard type of black 34 paint were used by nissan? i know of pearl balck.. is that the only black produced??

**or is that mpII???


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

great pics thanks for sharing them....


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Again it makes me want to move to Japan!!!!

Sweet pics cheers for putting them up

Sparks


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

murano3 said:


> as usual awesome pics - really like the R32 with the holes cut into the front bumper for extra air .... cool.


100% agreed. Another great set of pics. Also love to see the white R34 with the carbon hood & Nismo LM GT4s.


----------



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

great pics, as already said the r32 with the meshed holes in the bumber looks very good and well done


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top stuff, hyrev. Thanks for posting. Sorry I couldn't make it - work as usual.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pics Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix Hyrev. Looks like a real good turnout


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning shots! Thanks!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice photo's, thx for sharing


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Stunning cars, stunning pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wow! Great pictures 
Why is it these meets have so much better backdrop than say _The Grasshopper_


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome pics of awesome cars


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great shots dude  

See you on the 9th then...


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice turnout


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

awesome pics. damn you guys park close to the park barriers, wouldn't want a car any lower


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

All nice cars and great pic.... thanks for sharing


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

That looks like alot of z tune bits on that blue 34!!!!! wings, brakes, bonnet wheels!!!!


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome stuff, never get tired of photos like that


----------



## mammaryman (Jun 11, 2005)

Paul G said:


> Is that a real 400R ??
> opcorn:


hoho I thought the same, almost messed my screen:bowdown1: 

Nice to see that gorgeous R33 LM Limited (Alex?), love the wheels on that one...stunning car


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Nice to see that gorgeous R33 LM Limited (Alex?), love the wheels on that one...stunning car


Thanks - they are Volk GT7


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Like Always HyRev.. nice pics!


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

very nice cars 

great pics


----------



## smokin (Jun 30, 2006)

hipogtr said:


> Top stuff, hyrev. Thanks for posting. Sorry I couldn't make it - work as usual.


Salary man.................


----------

